# Size of hole behind fender badges?



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Like the title says. Does anybody know the diameter measurement? I want to take them off and put something different over the holes. Anybody got any suggestions or websites w/ alternate emblem ideas? Thanks!


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I found this on ebay. I think it'd look good and a little more subtle than the current fender emblems... Only if it's big enough to cover the hole.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mini...072466902QQcategoryZ33643QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nobody?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have heard guys on here say the hole is about the size of a quarter, but I don't know for sure.


----------

